# Key lock ignition push button stuck



## Al from Jerz (Oct 28, 2008)

Todays been a rough day. Somehow the little push button on the ignition is stuck in, so i cant turn the key to any position. I actually did managed to turn the key if i giggle the key and turn the steering wheel at the same time(i look nuts when i do this btw). Is there a fix for the button or do i have to buy a new ignition switch?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

take the shroud off and look at it carefully there is a little spring that stops it from releasing in or out..

i some times put a rubber band on it to keep it out of the way..you could hard wire it as well..


----------



## Al from Jerz (Oct 28, 2008)

i took the column apart and looked around.. didnt see anything obviously wrong and didnt see the spring you mentioned so i grabbed the wd40 and went to town. I works better now although not as good as it should.


----------

